# My Shichon is shedding



## 101naturelover (Jul 31, 2012)

Vuitton the Shichon (Rhyme :clap2: ) is shedding.. I thought Bichons AND Shih tzus don't shed? I read about puppy hair, but I still do not know much about the topic. 

So Vuitton IS shedding his puppy fur? How long will this stage last? 
Please explain :redface:


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Shih Tzus absolutely shed! My mom has a friend with one and he's always covered in hair... Once he made us cookies and they were full of Shih Tzu hair... LOL


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

All dog breeds shed, some less than others, some like poodles get their shed hair trapped in their coat, but all shed.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

yeah when you mix breeds you can get any sort of hair, there's no guarantee. and like chaos said, all dogs shed. the amount tends to change with the season. what kind of food do you feed? sometimes higher quality foods can reduce shedding.


----------



## 101naturelover (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you guys for answering! :wave:

I feed him Royal Canin suggested by my veterinarian. But the thing is, Vuitton only started shedding a few days ago! (4 days-3? ) Before that, not even his hair would show up on his brush. :nono:

I'm slightly confused. :c


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My Shih Tzu x Maltese do not noticeably shed. When they reach about 7 months and start to change from their puppy coat to adult, they do get extremely matted if you don't keep them brushed. You do get some hair from them when you comb them and I usually clip them off short at that time. If you are used to dogs like my Bernese cross, you never even notice the few hairs you might find around. I know that no dogs is absolutely non-shedding but they are as close to it as you will get with a dog who has hair.


----------



## 101naturelover (Jul 31, 2012)

Ah, thank you. :whoo: My mom was a little worried, and I just wanted to make sure. 

Oh and we are taking him to a groomers at the end of the month~ I'll post some pics of him then. :wave:


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

101naturelover said:


> Thank you guys for answering! :wave:
> 
> I feed him Royal Canin suggested by my veterinarian. But the thing is, Vuitton only started shedding a few days ago! (4 days-3? ) Before that, not even his hair would show up on his brush. :nono:
> 
> I'm slightly confused. :c


Royal Canin isn't a good food, It's full of corn, soy and by-products. Look at foods such as Wellness, Solid Gold or Blue Buffalo, most have great small dog formulas.


----------



## A-Blue-Roan (Aug 21, 2012)

Just because one part of the cross doesn't shed doesn't mean the puppies won't 

When you cross breed dogs (includes designer dogs) you can't garantee low shedding or none shedding you can't garantee anything.


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

I think that the only non-shedding breeds are the hairless breeds. So anyone who wants a dog that doesn't shed should look into a hairless (depending on the climate)


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

With mixed breeds, you really don't know about a lot of characteristics, So, when a designer dog breeder tells you your mixed breed won't shed, is hypoallergenic, etc. take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## BrainyJami (Aug 23, 2012)

All dogs shed hair, I mean humans shed hair, right? It just depends on the degree of which they do. Our first dog was a black labrador and shed course, black hair like CRAZY (365 days/year) all over our light grey carpet. Now we have a Canaan dog and he sheds, but we take him to the groomer once a week and vacuum very consistently. Again it just depends on the degree of which they shed and how noticeable it is.


----------



## 101naturelover (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you guys for all the great answers.


----------

